# fish ID needed



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

here


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

My first thought was mudfish, but it looks closer to a pleco... The fins are weird, though. Where was this picture taken, in a river or a pond? Or is it a saltwater fish? I couldn't find any fish like it on a web search...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

To me it has the head of a puffer.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks to me like a pignose puffer.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It does look like a Pig Nose Puffer (aka Arrow Head Puffer): Pignose Puffer, Arrowhead Puffer, Mekong Puffer, Tetraodon suvattii

But it also has some qualities that are slightly different..... is this a fish that you just brought home?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

holly12 said:


> It does look like a Pig Nose Puffer (aka Arrow Head Puffer): Pignose Puffer, Arrowhead Puffer, Mekong Puffer, Tetraodon suvattii
> 
> But it also has some qualities that are slightly different..... is this a fish that you just brought home?


I agree, it could be, but I can't be sure. I am sure it's a puffer! It would help to have more info about the fish: How big is it? Where is it from? Is it FW?


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

It was nibbling near the shore of Merritt Island, FL.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah, so its salt water? That explains why we couldn't id it. It reminds me of a puffer I once found dead on the beach. I'll look it up, can't remember what it was called.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Honestly, it looks like a cross between a puffer fish and a pleco? Front like a puffer tail like a pleco. I am in a mission now!


----------



## divyekhanna (Oct 14, 2011)

How big is this fish?


----------

